# Daniels to Bucks?



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

new rumor



> While (Charlie) Bell is expected to be the Bucks' fifth guard, backing up Redd, Jiri Welsch, T.J. Ford and Mo Williams, I've learned that Seattle SuperSonics free-agent guard Antonio Daniels is more than mildly interested in joining the Bucks.
> 
> Daniels' principal reason for considering the Bucks is that he is good friends with Redd. Both Redd and Daniels hail from Columbus, Ohio. Several teams are courting Daniels, among them being the Los Angeles Lakers and San Antonio Spurs.


http://www.journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?itemid=1440','371'


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Did Milwaukee find a cheat code that gives them infinite cap or something?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I heard this rumor...but I think the only way it would go down is if we did a S&T, and it probably would involve Mo Williams...this would be crazy though....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If Milwaukee adds him, I would be impressed. I really love TJ's game but he is a question mark next season no matter how you look at it. Daniels would add another guy capable of starting and exceling at PG. Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They don't have any money so it won't be happening. I'm shocked they signed Charlie Bell to be their 5th guard.

PG - TJ Ford/Maurice Williams
SG - Michael Redd/Charlie Bell/Jiri Welsch
SF - Bobby Simmons/Desmond Mason
PF - Joe Smith/Zaza Pachulia
C - Andrew Bogut/Dan Gadzuric/Calvin Booth

Where would Daniels play?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> They don't have any money so it won't be happening. I'm shocked they signed Charlie Bell to be their 5th guard.


I think Bell is their 3rd PG...but good question about Daniels. Unless Mo, Jiri, or both are involved in a S&T to aquire him, there would be no place to put him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

This is a deal that would only happen as a S&T and the Bucks would have spot for him because someone would have to be traded to make it work. I think the Bucks should pursue this though, having that kind of guy with Ford would make the PG postion a lock next season no matter what ill effects Ford could possibly have


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Charlie Bell is a better player than Jiri Welsch. I'd think he'd play backup SG before he plays 3rd string PG. Welsch has already been moved 4 times (Golden State, Dallas, Boston, Cleveland). This is going to be his 4th season. His 3rd stringing it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> Welsch has already been moved 4 times (Golden State, Dallas, Boston, Cleveland). This is going to be his 4th season. His 3rd stringing it.


_And_ he was drafted by the Sixers. :laugh:

Glad I got him off my NVBA team when I could.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is, why would you trade Maurice Williams? He had a very good season last year, considering the circumstances and his perimeter shooting, he's definitely a change of pace from Ford. Daniels is a slashing PG and doesn't really change Milwaukee's dynamic. Plus, how much money are you going to pay this guy? I don't think Daniels is better than a 22 year old Maurice Williams. Daniels is 30 years old. Mo has so much more growing to do. 

I wouldn't do this deal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> _And_ he was drafted by the Sixers. :laugh:
> 
> Glad I got him off my NVBA team when I could.


So he's basically worn 6 different NBA hats in 3 full seasons. :nonono:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

HKF said:


> Charlie Bell is a better player than Jiri Welsch. I'd think he'd play backup SG before he plays 3rd string PG. Welsch has already been moved 4 times (Golden State, Dallas, Boston, Cleveland). This is going to be his 4th season. His 3rd stringing it.


I like the idea of giving both players a chance...it isn't like they are fighting for a lot of minutes behind Redd either. If Welsch can somehow play like he did in 2003/04, he will find himself on the court.

I like from what I have heard about Bell overseas.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I agree HKF...there is no point in adding another PG. Mo Williams (even if Ford doesn't come back) has shown that he can do a decent job, and he is only 20 years old and developing.

Throwing big $$$ at a 30 year old PG with capable options already on the roster doesn't make sense to me.

As much as I respect Daniels' game, and what he showed me this past season, I hope this doesn't go down....

Also, what are the chances a S&T even goes down when Daniels is unrestricted?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well when someone is unrestricted, a S&T doesn't make much sense to the team losing him, unless you're giving something good away.


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

I really like Mo. He has not reached his potential, and hes already pretty good. TJ could hurt himself, but its a risk we have to take. 

I think they are looking for an insurance policy at point, but Daniels is not our guy. Hes too old, only a marginal upgrade over Mo, and would cost more.

The only concern that I have with TJ and Mo is that we essentially have two of the same type players (small/fast). No change of pace player and no size to match up with. 

I really would like to see Zaza and Bell signed, and would not be shocked if Joe got traded. I like joe, but his trade value should be reasonable and the 4 is a weaker position on our team.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Did Milwaukee find a cheat code that gives them infinite cap or something?


 :laugh:


----------

